# Predator Point Of Aim



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, I saw this on another forum and decided to steal it and post it here. It may be of help to some of you newer predator hunters that may be having questions with where to aim on a predator for a clean immediate kill. DRT (Dead Right Then) is the obvious desire of all ethical hunters and I thought this was a great thread. So I stole it.
It is also good for guys who may have had dogs spin and run away and maybe don't know why.[attachment=8:tubkkebl]Coyote 1.jpg[/attachment:tubkkebl]
[attachment=7:tubkkebl]Coyote 2.jpg[/attachment:tubkkebl]
[attachment=6:tubkkebl]Coyote 3.jpg[/attachment:tubkkebl]
[attachment=5:tubkkebl]Coyote 4.jpg[/attachment:tubkkebl]
[attachment=4:tubkkebl]Coyote 5.jpg[/attachment:tubkkebl]
[attachment=3:tubkkebl]Coyote 6.jpg[/attachment:tubkkebl]
[attachment=2:tubkkebl]Coyote 7.jpg[/attachment:tubkkebl]
[attachment=1:tubkkebl]Coyote 8.gif[/attachment:tubkkebl]
[attachment=0:tubkkebl]Coyote 9.jpg[/attachment:tubkkebl]

As you can see, the best point to aim for so as to guarantee an instant kill, is directly above the front leg, not behind the "shoulder" as it appears, the _actual_ shoulder runs up parrallel to the chest, and not straight up from aparent top of the leg. Shooting behind the "shoulder" as it appears, will almost certainly be fatal, but not necessarily RIGHT NOW. This can result in the spin and run away that many of us have seen and results in a potentially long tracking job, at best. Worst case is a lost animal.

Shooting into the organ group right at the top of the leg, destroys the heart and at least one lung, usually both.

Hope this is helpful to y'all. I found it so. I try to hit this spot as often as I can, having noticed that it was an instant kill, this series of pics makes it a lot clearer as to exactly why.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Now try to hit that spot at 200 yards while the coyote is running 30 miles an hour away from you!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Well now that's a whole nuther sitchation altugether! :lol: 

Yeah this is obviously for a standing or SLOW moving target, not a runner, but good to know either way. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

I shot one with a 300 Weatherby that was running across in front of me at about 100 yards. I hit him right about where his tail joined his butt. He was dead before he hit the ground and there wasn't enough left of him to find that little red spot your suggesting we aim at!
Wes


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I hit one right between the eyes with a 100gr Ballistic tip on the deer hunt a few years ago. From what I could tell it looked like somebody hit him in the forehead with a sword and took the stroke all the way to the tail. :shock: 
Most of him seemed to explode except for this one big flap of skin that flared up off him like a flag. Being as how I was about 500 yards away and on the far side of TWO separate canyons at the time, I was not willing to walk over and see what the reality was. But yes, the red spot would have been fairly pointless at that time as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Being new to predator hunting I will say THANKS for posting this . Every little bit helps


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> I hit one right between the eyes with a 100gr Ballistic tip on the deer hunt a few years ago. From what I could tell it looked like somebody hit him in the forehead with a sword and took the stroke all the way to the tail. :shock:
> Most of him seemed to explode except for this one big flap of skin that flared up off him like a flag. Being as how I was about 500 yards away and on the far side of TWO separate canyons at the time, I was not willing to walk over and see what the reality was. But yes, the red spot would have been fairly pointless at that time as well. :mrgreen:


I had a similar experience this year also on the deer hunt; mine was a fox from about 50 yards with a 7mag. It had a flag like flap too, fortunately it was close enough to walk over. The flag was unfortunately its head; 175 gr may have been a little too much for that shot. I later found out that it was the same one what had killed my friend's cat, so they were happy.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If it was killing cats, you should have let it live and given it a metal. HEEEE!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> If it was killing cats, you should have let it live and given it a metal. HEEEE!


AGREED! Thanks for the post, that is helpful for me. How is this different from deer and elk would you say?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

The internal structure most North American big game is not quite as tight forward as the coyote. And the best place to aim is on or right behind the visible shoulder. What looks like the shoulder on a Coyote is not actually, as you can see from the pics.

From what I understand, African big game tends to be more like the coyote in structural terms, the organ bundle is located farther forward than it is on ours.
If you shoot a coyote "behind" the shoulder, you take out the very bottom edge of one or both lungs and maybe a piece of the liver.
While this _will_ result in death it is not the instant kill that saves you lost game or long tracking jobs. Right at the top of the leg takes out at least one lung and the heart.

On the other hand behind the shoulder on a deer or elk will get both lungs centered pretty solidly and may catch the heart if it is far enough forward. Farther back and you get a good chunk of the liver. This can also result in life ending but not immediate kills, but is the best bet most of the time for these larger animals, due to their greater endurance.

I have seen, heard, and read many times of how far a deer or elk can go after having both lungs destroyed. That is one of the main reasons that a "quartering away" shot is so desirable, it gets at least one lung, the heart, and maybe a shoulder as well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Artoxx

I think you are going to have to take me out to prove that these yotes exist! Cant seem to call them in for the life of me. Even in areas I wouldnt expect people to ever try.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I will get some ammo loaded this coming weekend, and go get it sighted to my gun during the week. Barring any annoying storms that make it too windy for load testing anyway.

We could go out as soon as next weekend, or any time after that. Unless your days off are during the week, I am not exactly busy, what with the unemployment sitch and all. :roll: 

All the little girl yotes are getting preg about now, so their appetites will be increasing. Let me know when you want to give it a try and we will see what can be done. I have not shot a yote in too long, and WON'T guarantee that we will get anything, but I am willing to give it a shot, so to speak. :wink:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice diagram for those not familiar with the anatomy of the yotes. I call that spot the "pop and drop" spot 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dang Artoxx
didnt read your post until today. I'd be down for a yote lesson (I'd pay for gas and such, save you some money and get ya out of the valley) I'd like to go out this saturday, but I'm not entirely sure I can. Do you want to play it by ear?


----------

